# 2003 Streamer Swap #1



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

I'll fill in the last spot if it's still open. I'll tie an emulator sculpin just let me know if it's been filled or not.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

SWAP CLOSED

Sold that is too jfink, thanks for the help!
Thanks to all the guys to gettin in.
I can't wait to see these creations

jfink: emulator sculpin
jnpcook: muddlers 
Jackster: Zonker with wing on top
kbkrause: Mickey Finn
gunrod: Galloup's Crawfish 
1fish2fish:Lake Erie Emerald Shiner's
Koho: Llama --------------------------------------got em
fishnlk: Royal Coachman
riverboy: yellow conehead madonna
northern_outdoorsman: undecided
Mike: Clouser in rainbow trout colors.
Lunker: Baby Trout

Thanks again.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Galloup's Craw 

Steve posted my step by steps in the fly library last year so I'll just post the link if you want to see them. They will be in the mail in the next couple of days when I find some packaging material. Now I have to clean up the hair mess on the floor.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

No rush.

J


----------



## FishinNut (Sep 23, 2002)

Any chance of adding another? If not, let me know if anyone drops out, thanx.

I'd be interested in another nymph swap, too since I missed the other one if anyone else is willing.

-FN


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Not much chance, i've allready received flys for the swap. I'm sure there will be more swaps. The idea of swaps seems to be very well received on this site. Better luck next time.

Jason


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Just mailed mine today J. 6 Olive Galloup's Craw and 6 Rust.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Pat,

Thanks , i'll let you know when they get here.

Jason


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

The Mickey Finns are in the mail. My first swap, I hope you like them.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

jnpcook: muddlers 
Jackster: Zonker with wing on top
kbkrause: Mickey Finn
gunrod: Galloup's Crawfish -------------------------got em
1fish2fish:Lake Erie Emerald Shiner's
Koho: Llama -------------------------------------------got em
fishnlk: I think is in undecided.
riverboy: yellow conehead madonna
northern_outdoorsman: undecided
Mike: Clouser in rainbow trout colors.
Lunker: Baby Trout

Pat,

Thanks, the flies look awesome. Do those priority mail boxes cost extra?

Jason


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I believe if you just buy the box it is. I took the box empty to the counter and the lady was going to charge me $3.80 but when I told her I was going to fill it and mail it there she told me to put it together with items inside and come back. The price was then $3.85 to be mailed. 

The best way is to have your items with you, put them in the box then go to the counter.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Madonna's are done!!!! In the mail this week!!! 4 swaps done 1 to go and than Im done swaping for a while!!!! I am neglecting my own flys for this up comming summer.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> 4 swaps done 1 to go and than Im done swaping for a while!!!! I am neglecting my own flys for this up comming summer.


I'm with you. I have to get some supplies and then will be out of town until the first week of April (8th or 9th) but will get them done shortly there after.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Thanks for particpating guys, swaps are alot of fun! 

Gunrod,

I got out today to fish a pond and had a bass swipe at your crawfish pattern on the top of the water. I couldn't believe, I only caught one fish and it was a gill about 8 1/2 inches.

Not on a streamer but the waxxie fly










J


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice gill. Glad the fly worked for you. It's probably even early for craws but when the warmer temps are out they are great. Fall run browns love them.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

J Blocker:

Just finished my last muddler minnow. Will try and get them in the mail tomorrow. If not tomorrow then later this week.

John


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey guys No rush on the flies, we've still got a ways to go before the deadline. Thanks for the participation!

Jason


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Jason:

Just dropped my dozen muddlers in the mail today. You should get them before the weekend.

John


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

jnpcook: muddlers 
Jackster: Zonker with wing on top
kbkrause: Mickey Finn--------------------------------got em
gunrod: Galloup's Crawfish -------------------------got em
1fish2fish:Lake Erie Emerald Shiner's
Koho: Llama -------------------------------------------got em
fishnlk: I think is in undecided.
riverboy: yellow conehead madonna
northern_outdoorsman: undecided
Mike: Clouser in rainbow trout colors.
Lunker: Baby Trout

Thanks kbkrause, they look awesome. Thanks for the extra flies as well, you didn't have to do that.

20 days to tie left, hope all is well

Jason


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey don't forget me on that list with the emulator sculpin


----------

